# Passport expired



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, my UK passport has just expired this month. I picked up the decision of my appeal last week and the appeal was rejected. I have 10 days to appeal the rejection but if I apply for a new passport now it'll take at least 8 weeks to get my new passport. Does anyone know what I can do? Will they allow me to lodge an appeal with a certified copy of my expired passport on the basis that I'm in the process of applying for a new passport?


----------

